# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  دانشجویان یا فارغ‌التحصیلان لیسانس به بالا که قصد شرکت مجدد در کنکور رو دارن بیان

## Maryam.mz

سلام به همگی، احتمالا هرکسی که این تاپیک رو باز کرده، بالای ۲۲ رو حداقل داشته باشه و جدا از این مورد، قطعا به درک و شناختی از خودش رسیده که متوجه شده مسیری که داره میره (یا در گذشته رفته) مسیر درستی نبوده و تصمیم به تغییر مسیر زندگی‌ش گرفته، به همچین شخصی من واقعا تبریک می‌گم، امیدوارم سال بعد این روز ها مشغول ثبت‌نام رشته ی هدفش در دانشگاه هدفش باشه.

به عقیده ی من اگر بتونیم گروهی تشکیل بدیم و اونجا از تجربیاتمون به اشتراک بذاریم و به هم در موارد مختلف درسی کمک کنیم، خیلی راحت‌تر بتونیم درراستای رسیدن به هدفمون گام برداریم، ضمن اینکه همگی محیط دانشگاه رو دیدیم، حداقل چند ترم رو پاس کردیم، یه راهی رو رفتیم و متوجه اهمیت موضوع شدیم و قطعا قرار نیست این گروه به بیراهه کشیده بشه و وقت فرد رو بگیره و یا درگیر حاشیه‌ش کنه، چون همگی می‌دونیم از کنکور چی می‌خوایم.
من از خودم میگم؛ دانشجوی علوم آز  مشهد هستم، ۱ماه و نیم به کنکور امسال، نشستم برای کنکور خوندن (قبلش توی بهمن از سر لجاجت با شخصی ثبت نام کرده بودم ولی قصد خوندن نداشتم) و با رتبه ی ۱۹۰۰ دارو پردیس مشهد قبول شدم اما قصد ثبت‌نامش رو ندارم چون باید انصراف بدم از علوم آزمایشگاه و بازهم انصراف بدم از دارو که نمی‌صرفه، (و خب این موضوع رو از همگی پنهان کردم چون اگر متوجه میشدن، مجبور به تحصیل در این رشته میشدم) و به قدری روی تصمیمم مصمم هستم که حتی پیام مسئول آموزش دارو رو باز نکردم تا از شرایط ثبت‌نام آگاه شم.
اگر در راه رسیدن به هدفتون شک دارید، باید بهتون بگم من فقط یکو نیم ماه خوندم، و اگر واقعا عاشق هدفتون هستید، باید بهتون بگم عشق واقعی، هیچوقت اجازه نمیده که به موانع پوچ سرراه اهمیت بدید و حواستون پرت اونها بشه، برای من داروسازی همون مانع حواس پرت کن هست که از پسش بر اومدم.

اگر مایل به عضویت در این گروه هستین، به من پ خصوصی بدید تا داخل گروهی در تلگرام عضوتون کنم و اونجا مصمم‌تر درس بخونیم و از تجربیاتمون در اختیار هم قرار بدیم.
شرط عضویت در این گروه، دانشجو بودن، یا داشتن لیسانس به بالا هست، چون این اشخاص واقعا میدونن که از زندگیشون چی میخوان چی نمیخوان، و برای بقیه ی افراد پیشنهاد نمیشه، چون میتونه به‌کل از هدفتون دورتون کنه.

----------


## alibestfriend

سلام ازتون 3 تا سوال دارم اگر که مایل بودید لطف کنید جواب بدید:
1-چرا نمی خواید دارو بخونید؟ درآمد خوب یا بازار کاری خوبی نداره؟
2-علت انصراف شما از علوم آزمایشگاهی چیه؟ درآمد خوب یا بازار کاری خوبی نداره؟
3-هدفتون کدوم رشته است؟

----------


## Tara_Z

سلام. من تا ترم 6 مکانیک سیالات خوندم و انصراف دادم بعد. من هم ادد میکنید؟ ورودی 91 هم بودم. دانشگاه سراسری

----------


## matin8787

> سلام 
> من نرفته بفکر انصرافم 
> بقول بقیه خریت محضه ک از این رشته بخوام انصراف بدم ولی بعد انصراف هدفم دیگ کنکور و دانشگاه نیست 
> امکانش هست هدفتون رو بگید 
> همچنین دلیل انصراف ؟


چه رشته ای میخونید؟

----------


## مالفیسنت

> چه رشته ای میخونید؟


فرهنگیان ورودی ۴۰۱

----------


## Maryam.mz

> سلام ازتون 3 تا سوال دارم اگر که مایل بودید لطف کنید جواب بدید:
> 1-چرا نمی خواید دارو بخونید؟ درآمد خوب یا بازار کاری خوبی نداره؟
> 2-علت انصراف شما از علوم آزمایشگاهی چیه؟ درآمد خوب یا بازار کاری خوبی نداره؟
> 3-هدفتون کدوم رشته است؟


۱. نمی‌تونم خودم رو به عنوان یک داروساز تصور کنم با وجود اینکه سال های پیش علاقه به دارو داشتم، اما رفته رفته متوجه شدم که علاقه‌م به خون و جراحیه
۲. انصراف ندادم، ادامه میدم و درکنارش کنکور شرکت می‌کنم، چون دروس تخصصیمون با دروس پایه ی رشته ی هدفم تطابق میخوره. و همینطور دروس عمومی همگی و دروس پایه یه سریشون.

۳. رشته ی هدفتون رو هیچوقت به هیچکس نگید، به عقیده‌ی من اگر اطرافیان اطلاعی ندارن، حتی از اینکه میخوان کنکور بدن هم مطلعشون نکنید، در خفا به درس خوندن بپردازین

----------


## Maryam.mz

> سلام. من تا ترم 6 مکانیک سیالات خوندم و انصراف دادم بعد. من هم ادد میکنید؟ ورودی 91 هم بودم. دانشگاه سراسری


بله حتما، داخل پ خ برام آیدی تلگرامتون رو ارسال کنین

----------


## Maryam.mz

> سلام 
> من نرفته بفکر انصرافم 
> بقول بقیه خریت محضه ک از این رشته بخوام انصراف بدم ولی بعد انصراف هدفم دیگ کنکور و دانشگاه نیست 
> امکانش هست هدفتون رو بگید 
> همچنین دلیل انصراف ؟


انصراف ندادم اگر بدم دوباره کاری میشه. چون دروس تخصصی و دروس عمومی با دروس پایه و دروس عمومی رشته ی هدف تطبیق میخوره و اینطوری از دانشگاه نمی‌مونم و به نفعمه. در صورت انصراف، باید جریمه پرداخت کرد

----------


## reza fff

> سلام به همگی، احتمالا هرکسی که این تاپیک رو باز کرده، بالای ۲۲ رو حداقل داشته باشه و جدا از این مورد، قطعا به درک و شناختی از خودش رسیده که متوجه شده مسیری که داره میره (یا در گذشته رفته) مسیر درستی نبوده و تصمیم به تغییر مسیر زندگی‌ش گرفته، به همچین شخصی من واقعا تبریک می‌گم، امیدوارم سال بعد این روز ها مشغول ثبت‌نام رشته ی هدفش در دانشگاه هدفش باشه.
> 
> به عقیده ی من اگر بتونیم گروهی تشکیل بدیم و اونجا از تجربیاتمون به اشتراک بذاریم و به هم در موارد مختلف درسی کمک کنیم، خیلی راحت‌تر بتونیم درراستای رسیدن به هدفمون گام برداریم، ضمن اینکه همگی محیط دانشگاه رو دیدیم، حداقل چند ترم رو پاس کردیم، یه راهی رو رفتیم و متوجه اهمیت موضوع شدیم و قطعا قرار نیست این گروه به بیراهه کشیده بشه و وقت فرد رو بگیره و یا درگیر حاشیه‌ش کنه، چون همگی می‌دونیم از کنکور چی می‌خوایم.
> من از خودم میگم؛ دانشجوی علوم آز  مشهد هستم، ۱ماه و نیم به کنکور امسال، نشستم برای کنکور خوندن (قبلش توی بهمن از سر لجاجت با شخصی ثبت نام کرده بودم ولی قصد خوندن نداشتم) و با رتبه ی ۱۹۰۰ دارو پردیس مشهد قبول شدم اما قصد ثبت‌نامش رو ندارم چون باید انصراف بدم از علوم آزمایشگاه و بازهم انصراف بدم از دارو که نمی‌صرفه، (و خب این موضوع رو از همگی پنهان کردم چون اگر متوجه میشدن، مجبور به تحصیل در این رشته میشدم) و به قدری روی تصمیمم مصمم هستم که حتی پیام مسئول آموزش دارو رو باز نکردم تا از شرایط ثبت‌نام آگاه شم.
> اگر در راه رسیدن به هدفتون شک دارید، باید بهتون بگم من فقط یکو نیم ماه خوندم، و اگر واقعا عاشق هدفتون هستید، باید بهتون بگم عشق واقعی، هیچوقت اجازه نمیده که به موانع پوچ سرراه اهمیت بدید و حواستون پرت اونها بشه، برای من داروسازی همون مانع حواس پرت کن هست که از پسش بر اومدم.
> 
> اگر مایل به عضویت در این گروه هستین، به من پ خصوصی بدید تا داخل گروهی در تلگرام عضوتون کنم و اونجا مصمم‌تر درس بخونیم و از تجربیاتمون در اختیار هم قرار بدیم.
> شرط عضویت در این گروه، دانشجو بودن، یا داشتن لیسانس به بالا هست، چون این اشخاص واقعا میدونن که از زندگیشون چی میخوان چی نمیخوان، و برای بقیه ی افراد پیشنهاد نمیشه، چون میتونه به‌کل از هدفتون دورتون کنه.


ارزوی موفقیت برا همتون..من ک میرم امسال...شما بترکونید

----------


## Maryam.mz

> ارزوی موفقیت برا همتون..من ک میرم امسال...شما بترکونید


موفق باشید به سلامتی ان‌شاءالله

----------


## Aras47

> انصراف ندادم اگر بدم دوباره کاری میشه. چون دروس تخصصی و دروس عمومی با دروس پایه و دروس عمومی رشته ی هدف تطبیق میخوره و اینطوری از دانشگاه نمی‌مونم و به نفعمه. در صورت انصراف، باید جریمه پرداخت کرد


سلام 
مطمئین که اگه انصراف بدین ، اون دروسی ک تو رشته ی قبلی خوندین تو رشته ی جدید تطبیق نمیخوره ؟؟
اخه من انصراف دادم ، و گفتن که درس هایی که خوندی رو تو رشته ی جدید میشه نطبیق زد
و چون من چند روز دیگه باید برم بزای ثبت نام ، خیلی از این مطمئن نیستم

----------


## alibestfriend

> ۱. نمی‌تونم خودم رو به عنوان یک داروساز تصور کنم با وجود اینکه سال های پیش علاقه به دارو داشتم، اما رفته رفته متوجه شدم که علاقه‌م به خون و جراحیه
> ۲. انصراف ندادم، ادامه میدم و درکنارش کنکور شرکت می‌کنم، چون دروس تخصصیمون با دروس پایه ی رشته ی هدفم تطابق میخوره. و همینطور دروس عمومی همگی و دروس پایه یه سریشون.
> 
> ۳. رشته ی هدفتون رو هیچوقت به هیچکس نگید، به عقیده‌ی من اگر اطرافیان اطلاعی ندارن، حتی از اینکه میخوان کنکور بدن هم مطلعشون نکنید، در خفا به درس خوندن بپردازین



ممنون از پاسخگوییتون البته درسته رشته هدفتونو به من نگفتین ولی با توجه به توضیحاتت احتمالن پزشکیه
در مورد آزمایشگاه  اگر که دانشگاهتون سراسریه و روزانه باید اسفند انصراف بدین چطور میخواین تا کنکور اونو هم بخونین؟

----------


## Maryam.mz

> ممنون از پاسخگوییتون البته درسته رشته هدفتونو به من نگفتین ولی با توجه به توضیحاتت احتمالن پزشکیه
> در مورد آزمایشگاه  اگر که دانشگاهتون سراسریه و روزانه باید اسفند انصراف بدین چطور میخواین تا کنکور اونو هم بخونین؟


پردیس هست

----------


## Carolin

> ۱. نمی‌تونم خودم رو به عنوان یک داروساز تصور کنم با وجود اینکه سال های پیش علاقه به دارو داشتم، اما رفته رفته متوجه شدم که علاقه‌م به خون و جراحیه
> ۲. انصراف ندادم، ادامه میدم و درکنارش کنکور شرکت می‌کنم، چون دروس تخصصیمون با دروس پایه ی رشته ی هدفم تطابق میخوره. و همینطور دروس عمومی همگی و دروس پایه یه سریشون.
> 
> ۳. رشته ی هدفتون رو هیچوقت به هیچکس نگید، به عقیده‌ی من اگر اطرافیان اطلاعی ندارن، حتی از اینکه میخوان کنکور بدن هم مطلعشون نکنید، در خفا به درس خوندن بپردازین


تطبیق نمیزنن عزیزم
کد درسا فرق داره 
+
درساتون یک دهمِ درسای پزشکی هم نیس

----------


## ThePriNcE

> سلام. من تا ترم 6 مکانیک سیالات خوندم و انصراف دادم بعد. من هم ادد میکنید؟ ورودی 91 هم بودم. دانشگاه سراسری


چرا انصراف دادی؟علاقه نداشتی یا بازار کار خوبی نداره؟

----------


## Tara_Z

رفتم دیدم علاقه ندارم.
ولی باید توش خیلی خفن باشی. بازار کار خوبی اونوقت داره. خصوصا اگه پسر باشی. مثلا تسلط به نرم افزار ها و ...اگه معمولی باشی هیچ حساب نکن روی درآمد زایی

----------


## sayaa

سلام 
منم ترم ۷ میکروبیولوژی هستم . میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم 
 میشه لطف کنید منو هم ادد کنید گروهتون ؟

----------


## alibestfriend

> تطبیق نمیزنن عزیزم
> کد درسا فرق داره 
> +
> درساتون یک دهمِ درسای پزشکی هم نیس


چه کسی این مزخرفاتو گفته؟ کی گفته درسای علوم آز یک دهم پزشکی هم نیست؟؟!! این اعداد رو از کجاتون در میارید؟؟؟؟؟
واقعن که.......

----------


## Maryam.mz

> تطبیق نمیزنن عزیزم
> کد درسا فرق داره 
> +
> درساتون یک دهمِ درسای پزشکی هم نیس


ب نظرم مسئول آموزش پزشکی از شما دانششون در این زمینه بیشتر باشه.
بخشی از درس هایی که تطابق میخورن و ما و پزشکی ها از رفرنس میخونیم " بیوشیمی پزشکی، میکروب شناسی پزشکی، ویروس شناسی پزشکی، قارچ شناسی پزشکی، انگل شناسی پزشکی و... هست

----------


## Carolin

> چه کسی این مزخرفاتو گفته؟ کی گفته درسای علوم آز یک دهم پزشکی هم نیست؟؟!! این اعداد رو از کجاتون در میارید؟؟؟؟؟
> واقعن که.......



باشه . یک دهم درسای پزشکی هست .راضی شدید؟ :Yahoo (94): 

چارتای درسی توی نت هست برید مقایسه کنید





> ب نظرم مسئول آموزش پزشکی از شما دانششون در این زمینه بیشتر باشه.


منم از خودم دیتا ندادم عزیزم

----------


## Mutig

سلام،زیست شناسی خوندم می خوام۴۰۲ دوباره کنکور بدم
لطفا منم تو گروهتون اد کنید

----------

